# Mx5000 won't start



## Junior moore (May 19, 2021)

used my tractor, killed it for 1 hrs, now it clicked 1 time and lites on dash went off. Has a hot battery and clean terminal


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Junior, have you cleaned the battery posts and the internals of the connectors, both need to be shiny, what you describe is what happens when you get a chemical reaction between the cable terminals and battery posts over time, also clean where the earth cable bolts to the tractor frame.


----------



## Junior moore (May 19, 2021)

Thanks, I cleaned the cables good, I will clean ground to tractor, tks


----------

